#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Νέες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες

## kostasvillis

καλησπέρα,
υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ανάρτησης κάποιου πίνακα με τις νέες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από 1.1.2017 (νόμος κατρούγκαλου) για μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα 

στο παρακάτω link υπάρχει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση για τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των μηχανικών.

http://www.efka.gr/etaa/

----------

